# That interview Kanye West had with Alex Jones...



## Marc_LFD (Dec 2, 2022)

The full interview is available and has a total length of 2:50hrs, but I sincerely only lasted roughly 21ish minutes before turning it off (so damn ridiculous and boring). It got so ridiculous that even Alex Jones was left speechless, you know, the man that's banned from most platforms.





He had a BDSM/Gimp mask or something. Who knows or can even make sense of it (don't say he was hiding his identity 'cause he used his real voice).


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 2, 2022)

Wow... So we're not going to bring up that Kanye said Hitler was good?
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...lex-jones-video-interview-elon-musk-rcna59693
Like, with Alex Jones?
Let alone the interview (second person) was Nick Fuentes, the same one was a holocaust denier. The same reported Nazi that Trump sat with, along with again Kayne.
(Point being, it's not just "boring"
It's really fucking bad)


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 2, 2022)

so this is what the song black skinhead was about....


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 2, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Point being, it's not just "boring"
> It's really fucking bad


It's so bad it became just utterly boring and I couldn't watch anymore of it.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 3, 2022)

Alex Jones actually tried to talk some sense to Kanye and tell him Hitler was bad, to which Kanye replied saying nonsensical things like Hitler himself invented highways

It was really weird seeing Alex Jones talk sense - he also kept putting up disclaimers like he was for free speech but didn't agree with what his guests said

The oddest bit was when Kanye kept bringing out a literal toy net and a yoohoo chocolate drink and said he was Israeli politician Netanyahu 

He did that repeatedly with a faux Netanyahu voice and it was clear the man has mental illness


----------



## Viri (Dec 3, 2022)

The funny part was that it felt like Alex was the only sane person in the room. He was the voice of reason in a few parts, lols.


I don't really follow/care about celebrity shit, but I guess Kanye is going off the deep end, since his wife divorced him. I could be wrong, because I don't really follow celebrity shit.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 3, 2022)

Viri said:


> The funny part was that it felt like Alex was the only sane person in the room. He was the voice of reason in a few parts, lols.
> 
> 
> I don't really follow/care about celebrity shit, but I guess Kanye is going off the deep end, since his wife divorced him. I could be wrong, because I don't really follow celebrity shit.


He has bipolar disorder and is probably manic atm

It is a well known phase of the illness and you can even get out of contracts you signed while in that state, because you aren't able to think clearly


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 3, 2022)

x65943 said:


> He has bipolar disorder and is probably manic atm
> 
> It is a well known phase of the illness and you can even get out of contracts you signed while in that state, because you aren't able to think clearly


Bipolar doesn't change a person's beliefs that drastically. it only heightens the beliefs and emotions they already have. Meaning his beliefs became this way regardless of manic state he was in.

As in he had to believe it some point before this event madness happened. It only became obvious because of manic high.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 3, 2022)

... Wasn't Alex Jones sentenced for more money that exist in the world for repeated lying/slandering/hate speeching about a school shooting? How does he still has a job? 

Kanye is just a nutjob. I don't care enough to wonder whether he's like that or just trolling for attention.


----------



## Weirdal3333 (Dec 3, 2022)

Easy. Alex Jones is the CEO of his own company. He's convinced a lot of people to give him money. It's almost cult-like.

Also, he hasn't been fined for more money than exists... 1 billion and 2.75 trillion is definitely a lot of money, but it's not an insane amount of money to large corporations.

Comcast posts profits of billions every quarter, for example. 
Alex Jones will probably get locked up for the rest of his life, but if he does... He'll become a martyr. He'll say that 'the government is trying to silence' him, and his followers will BELIEVE him. That's extremely dangerous.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Dec 3, 2022)

I am grateful that Kayne got the conversations about Jews going, though I am ungrateful for the fact that he has thwarted every possibility to bring any light to the subject. This makes me feel like he is psy/ops. Nothing more nothing less. Well that and that he's a horrible musician and entertainer on top of it all and doesn't deserve near the amount of spot light time that he gets.

That said, it has inspired others to take up the torch where he failed, like when David Chappelle went on SNL and stated that,"when the Italians do it, it's called a mob, when blacks do it, it's called a gang, but when Jews do it, it's a coincidence. Or like this Church Militant clip which tries to explain the variety of Jews out there and which group Kayne was specifically referring to:


----------



## x65943 (Dec 3, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Bipolar doesn't change a person's beliefs that drastically. it only heightens the beliefs and emotions they already have. Meaning his beliefs became this way regardless of manic state he was in.
> 
> As in he had to believe it some point before this event madness happened. It only became obvious because of manic high.


That is not even close to true, have you ever spoken with someone who is acutely manic?

I have - one lady thought I was literally Satan himself

Spend some time on a psych ward and say that again


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2022)

x65943 said:


> It was really weird seeing Alex Jones talk sense - he also kept putting up disclaimers like he was for free speech but didn't agree with what his guests said


He doesn't want to get sued again. He already owes the GDP of a small country (Seychelles; I just had to look it up), no need to add to it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 3, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> psy/ops




Yes. And effective.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 8, 2022)

It´s funny that it´s not banned in China. I was able to watch it without a VPN. Alex Jones actually banned his website for people in China though. XD


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Dec 9, 2022)

I've never heard of this Nick guy until the last week. How come he and Kayne are the face of the German people and of modern research historians who are questioning the Soviet Holocaust narrative but are not in any way white supremacists?

Here is a collection of videos popular among Holocaust Deniers. Now you can see for your own eyes and hear with your own ears what they them selves say. And for the note, some Holocaust Deniers are even Jewish.

White Supremacy or Supressed History? [Playlist]


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2022)

x65943 said:


> That is not even close to true, have you ever spoken with someone who is acutely manic?





Honestly, human psychology is kind of a mess. It is worth noting there's a reason why psychologists typically don't want or can't diagnose or talk about the mental health of someone who they are directly working with it. We know he has stated to have bipolar disorder and much of his behavior seems to suggest as much. What we don't know is what other issues he might be dealing with and that's something that can be only speculated upon unless confirmation is given. This is the reason I am going to remain vague as I don't want to put anything out there that could be used in the wrong light. What is important when talking about mental health isn't the blame of mental illness for the issues but how it might play into their issues. Has he always held these views and is just in a state of mind where he's speaking them more openly? Is there another disorder at play? He's seemed to have always held some pretty complicated on the government, the best example I can think of is when he said, "George Bush doesn't care about black people." Is it possible that his mental health is playing into his views on politics? Possibly, mental illness can do some pretty interesting things to the human mind. But with that said, it's always worth realizing that something is deeply wrong with him and that he does need help. His mental health has always been a problem. He's always had a god complex, he's always been "strange," and he's also been this kind of extreme. He's needed help for years now and I think we are starting to see the end results of his mental health going untreated for so many years.


----------



## granville (Dec 11, 2022)

x65943 said:


> That is not even close to true, have you ever spoken with someone who is acutely manic?
> 
> I have - one lady thought I was literally Satan himself
> 
> Spend some time on a psych ward and say that again


Bipolar disorder runs in my grandmother's side of the family. My mom was adopted, so she and I don't have it thankfully. My grandmother also didn't have it, but two of her sisters had it and several of her brother's kids also have it.

So I have quite a lot of experience. Including the different types of episodes you can get. It is accurate that the manic episodes don't change a person's core beliefs. They intensify and bring to the surface things that someone already thinks or feels inside.

Incidentally, white supremacy is also an unfortunate belief passed down on that side of my family. And you can see the effects of how they express this when in a manic episode vs when they are "normal". Normally they have the self control to keep it hush-hush in public and can put on enough of a mask to carry on polite interactions with non-whites strangers when forced to do so. But during manic episodes, these inhibitions go out the window and they will publicly fling slurs or even threaten violence. The beliefs didn't change with the effects of the disorder, they still hate non-whites and wish they were enslaved or dead (including the non-bipolar members). It just alters inhibitions.

I also believe Kanye West has far more wrong with his brain than bipolar disorder (if that's even what he actually has). He also has clear traits of narcissism. And if the delusional shit he often spouts aren't just lies he knowingly fabricated to fuel his ego, there may well be some sort of psychosis involved.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2022)

This is who Kanye is and always will be....as long as he's off his meds, anyway.  He seems to have no intention of getting back on them at this point.  Getting rejected by just one thicc lady turned him into Uncle Ruckus.


----------



## tabzer (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm looking forward to his next album, "Junkie".


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 11, 2022)

x65943 said:


> That is not even close to true, have you ever spoken with someone who is acutely manic?
> 
> I have - one lady thought I was literally Satan himself
> 
> Spend some time on a psych ward and say that again


I might as well respond since I was holding my tongue. I have type 2 bipolar. So I'm talking from personal experience. I don't experience full blown mania, but I also hit lower lows. Generally speaking @granville hit it on the head. Now it could be possible that someone took advantage of Kayne while during a manic high or low.

However considering that we've seen underpinnings of his beliefs for a long while, before even stopping meds. I'm not so sure that it was the case.


----------



## th3joker (Dec 11, 2022)

He is in a loop of getting more attention for being more outrageous. He is literally trolling IRL and he sees it as a protest. I blame the Kardashians


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 11, 2022)

His statements about loving Nazis and Hitler need to be seen in the context of born-again Christians. Loving everyone is a basic imperative.

Saying that not everything about them was bad is an obvious truth. You can say that about anyone, including the worst human beings.

However, his refusal to feel sympathy for the genocide is a response of defiance. He received no sympathy from the establishment (which does have a numerical overrepresentation of Jews, nobody disputes this) and therefore has no sympathy to give.
Blacks in particular have little sympathy for Jews because they had nothing to do with pogroms, see Whoopi Goldberg who basically stated on TV "Why should I care? It was Whites killing Whites."


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 11, 2022)

I just can't anymore, we literally have members here talking about "over represented" jews. I'm out on gbatemp, and the mods won't do crap about it other than give a wrist slap. Same towards hate regarding trans, and won't do anything about it either.


----------



## tabzer (Dec 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I just can't anymore, we literally have members here talking about "over represented" jews. I'm out on gbatemp, and the mods won't do crap about it other than give a wrist slap. Same towards hate regarding trans, and won't do anything about it either.


Go back to defending the Dean passing out buttplugs and engaging impressionable youth with anal play.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Dec 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I just can't anymore, we literally have members here talking about "over represented" jews. I'm out on gbatemp, and the mods won't do crap about it other than give a wrist slap. Same towards hate regarding trans, and won't do anything about it either.


I spoke of numerical overrepresentation. Are you denying it?
I didn´t say how it should be. Overrepresentations are natural. E.g. it would be an odd coincidence if 50% of construction workers were female just because they are 50% of the population.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 11, 2022)

granville said:


> Bipolar disorder runs in my grandmother's side of the family. My mom was adopted, so she and I don't have it thankfully. My grandmother also didn't have it, but two of her sisters had it and several of her brother's kids also have it.
> 
> So I have quite a lot of experience. Including the different types of episodes you can get. It is accurate that the manic episodes don't change a person's core beliefs. They intensify and bring to the surface things that someone already thinks or feels inside.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your experience with this, but I will tell you in my experience as a doc people can go completely off the wall and I do believe it can change what you say and believe (while you continue in your manic state)

Atheists suddenly become religious for one example


----------



## x65943 (Dec 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I might as well respond since I was holding my tongue. I have type 2 bipolar. So I'm talking from personal experience. I don't experience full blown mania, but I also hit lower lows. Generally speaking @granville hit it on the head. Now it could be possible that someone took advantage of Kayne while during a manic high or low.
> 
> However considering that we've seen underpinnings of his beliefs for a long while, before even stopping meds. I'm not so sure that it was the case.


I have known and treated people with BP2 and dated someone with BP2 for 5 years

Really besides the name is has very little in common with BP1

The fact you don't experience mania is a KEY difference


----------

